# Ace Cafe



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Dear All

I'm thinking we should have an "informal" meet at the Ace cafe one Sunday. Possibly Sunday 19th April.

Is anyone interested? Say 11am till 1pm?

Let me know.

Cheers


----------

